# Will Parlor Tumblers Roll?



## Avian Alayna (Sep 5, 2021)

Can you roll Parlor tumblers like the very similar Parlor rollers? I know that Tumblers will roll from a standing position but can you roll them on the ground too? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Avian Alayna said:


> Can you roll Parlor tumblers like the very similar Parlor rollers? I know that Tumblers will roll from a standing position but can you roll them on the ground too? Thanks for the replies!


Hello, better late than never but YES, you can roll Parlor rollers along the ground, just give them a little start.

Good Luck


----------

